# Mossberg 835 - Replacing Forearm



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Some years back I purchased a used Mossberg 835 from the Medina Gun Show. About a year ago the forearm split right down the grain after a box of shells leaving perfectly symmetric 2 halves. I'd like to replace the forearm but I'm having a hard time finding something that matches in color so I'm even open to replacing both stock and forearm.

My issue seems to be finding an 835 stock and forearm combo. I believe the 500 stock fits an 835 but I'm almost certain the forearm length is not the same. Are there different lengths on the slide tube between a 500 and 835? I apologize in advance as I'm not well versed into the gun purchasing world as much as I am fishing. 

I've searched the Mossberg and Midway USA sight and having some difficulty finding confidence in what I'm looking for. A lot of 500 parts but 835 seems to be a little tight.

Thank you!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I would try calling Mossberg you may get one as warranty ?? my nephew got warranty for two forearms 870 lamntd wood that split he went to a syn set


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id say they are the same size


https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=mossberg+835+forend


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If you want somthing not factory, Boyd’s are really nice. https://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product-configurator


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Look up Numerich Arms, they have Moss parts and you will be able to find out what you need to
know buy part numbers. I don't deal in Moss but I think the stocks and forends are the same. A
special spanner wrench is requires to swap out forearm. Loose forearm is usually what cracks them.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, since you brought it up. Is there a source for a remington 870 wingmaster stock for a 20 gauge.
A friend just told me he inherited one but the stock was really cut down. He said the person was rather short...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> Ok, since you brought it up. Is there a source for a remington 870 wingmaster stock for a 20 gauge.
> A friend just told me he inherited one but the stock was really cut down. He said the person was rather short...


Numerich ( Gun Parts Inc ) will have the 870 20g stock also. Neither Rem 870s or Moss pumps are
hard to find wood for.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> Look up Numerich Arms, they have Moss parts and you will be able to find out what you need to
> know buy part numbers. I don't deal in Moss but I think the stocks and forends are the same. A
> special spanner wrench is requires to swap out forearm. Loose forearm is usually what cracks them.


Thanks! This is perfect. I appreciate it.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

thnx


----------

